# Not The Best Photos But...



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Took some today while feeding in the shed.

BlackEyed Siamese Buck (bred by heather)









Little Himalian (bred by heather) - Tiny but loverly

















One of heathers adult siamese









My Chock Fox Buck (bred out of saryahYs trio)









My Black Fox Buck (bred out of allans trio) about 8 weeks
















His Belly


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Those mice are really beautiful!  Such big ears!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooh, nice fox bellies! I hope it was a good day in the shed.


----------

